# Black Saxon Pouter



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello

Black Saxon Pouter with white bars



Plz I need more information abut white bar genes 

Thank you


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

wow, what a great colour


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow great looking bird eye catching


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you so much


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

great bird love them white bars


----------

